# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Αγορά Mac/Ipad από Αμερική

## icsd08063

Καλησπέρα σας,
Σχεδιάζω ταξίδι στην Νέα Υόρκη το φθινόπωρο και θέλω να αγοράσω ένα MacBook Pro και 2 ipad.
Οι ερώτησεις που έχω να κάνω είναι οι εξής:

1. Το MacBook Pro που θέλω να αγοράσω, το θέλω με 16GB ram. Καθώς είμαι άσχετος με το τι γίενται στην απέναντι όχθη του Ατλαντικού, ξεκίνησα να κάνω order από το Apple Store και μου εμφανίζει ότι το custom μοντέλο που θέλω το έχουν σε 4-5 ημέρες εκεί για παραλαβή από εμένα (από το Apple Store). Σε περίπτωση λοιπόν που 1 εβδομάδα πριν το ταξίδι, παραγγείλω το macbook για παραλαβή από κατάστημα (εννοείται μαζί και τα 2 ipad μιας και αυτά υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα), μπορώ να πάω εκεί και απλά πληρώνοντας να τα πάρω? Θα μου ζητήσουν κάτι παραπάνω δεδομένου ότι δεν είμαι Αμερικανός υπήκοος? Θα μου τα δώσουν χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα? 
Επίσης βλέπω ότι συμπεριλαμβάνετε ένα tax κατά το τελικό στάδιο της παραγγελίας. Αυτό δεν γιτώνεται κάπως ε?

2. Βλέπω και κάποια άλλα καταστήματα - resellers της Apple στην Αμερική (radioshack, bestbuy, ακόμη και Wallmart). Συμφέρει να αγοράσω από εκεί κάτι μήπως?

Όποιος ξέρει και μπορεί να με βοηθήσει στις απορίες μου, θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ!  :Smile:

----------


## famous-walker

Για το φόρο θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις tax-return, σου εκδίδουν ένα απόκομμα το οποίο θα παρουσιάσεις στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία, συνήθως στο τέρμιναλ του αεροδρομίου, για να δρομολογηθεί η επιστροφή. Αν ζητήσεις μετρητά σχεδόν σίγουρα θα υπάρχει προμήθεια.

----------


## icsd08063

> Αν ζητήσεις μετρητά σχεδόν σίγουρα θα υπάρχει προμήθεια.


Επειδή δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι εννοείς..
Μου λες ότι εφόσον πληρώσω με μετρητά στο Apple Store, θα πληρώσω παραπάνω από ότι θα βλέπω στο online cart μου? Π.χ. όταν βάζω το Macbook και τα 2 Ipad mini, μου λέει ότι θα πληρώσω $2,609.73 με παραλαβή από το Apple Store στην Fifth Avenue, δηλαδή περίπου 1900 ευρώ με σημερινή ισοτιμία. Θα μου ζητήσουν extra προμήθεια επάνω στο ποσό αυτό?





> Για το φόρο θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις tax-return, σου εκδίδουν ένα απόκομμα το οποίο θα παρουσιάσεις στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία, συνήθως στο τέρμιναλ του αεροδρομίου, για να δρομολογηθεί η επιστροφή.


Στην περίπτωση αυτή, δεν θα με υποχρεώσουν στο αερδρόμιο της Νέας Υόρκης να πληρώσω λόγω του ότι έχω αγοράσει από Αμερική και επιστρέφω Ευρώπη?

----------


## famous-walker

Όχι καμιά σχέση με apple store. Δεν ξέρω τι θα πληρώσεις εκεί αλλά νομίζω ότι σε άλλες πολιτείες οι τιμές είναι προ φόρων, σε άλλες μετά φόρων. Αν κάνεις μια αναζήτηση θα βρεις άκρη.

Εγώ αναφερόμουν στην επιστροφή του φόρου. Αν την ζητήσεις σε μετρητά συνήθως υπάρχει προμήθεια ενώ με κάρτα παίρνεις περισσότερα αλλά όχι εκείνη την στιγμή. Βέβαια τον φόρο μάλλον δεν τον παίρνεις στο ακέραια γιατί αν ισχύει και εκεί ότι ισχύει αλλού υπάρχουν και διαχειριστικά κόστη άλλα σε μεγάλα ποσά το ποσό είναι αμελητέο.

Εννοείται πως δεν θα σου ζητήσουν τίποτα γιατί δεν έχουν καμιά δουλειά. Όταν φτάσεις στην Ελλάδα και (αν) σε τσιμπήσουν για τελωνειακό έλεγχο αλλάζει το πράγμα. Εκεί μπορεί να σου ζητήσουν να πληρώσεις.

----------


## icsd08063

> Όχι καμιά σχέση με apple store. Δεν ξέρω τι θα πληρώσεις εκεί αλλά νομίζω ότι σε άλλες πολιτείες οι τιμές είναι προ φόρων, σε άλλες μετά φόρων. Αν κάνεις μια αναζήτηση θα βρεις άκρη.
> 
> Εγώ αναφερόμουν στην επιστροφή του φόρου. Αν την ζητήσεις σε μετρητά συνήθως υπάρχει προμήθεια ενώ με κάρτα παίρνεις περισσότερα αλλά όχι εκείνη την στιγμή. Βέβαια τον φόρο μάλλον δεν τον παίρνεις στο ακέραια γιατί αν ισχύει και εκεί ότι ισχύει αλλού υπάρχουν και διαχειριστικά κόστη άλλα σε μεγάλα ποσά το ποσό είναι αμελητέο.
> 
> Εννοείται πως δεν θα σου ζητήσουν τίποτα γιατί δεν έχουν καμιά δουλειά. Όταν φτάσεις στην Ελλάδα και (αν) σε τσιμπήσουν για τελωνειακό έλεγχο αλλάζει το πράγμα. Εκεί μπορεί να σου ζητήσουν να πληρώσεις.



Από το cart στο apple store:




Όπως φαίνεται, μου χρεώνουν tax 215 dollars που από όσο καταλαβαίνω, μπορεί να είναι λίγο παραπάνω / λίγο παρακάτω, όταν πάω να παραλάβω από το κατάστημα και να πληρώσω.
Μπορώ να γυρίσω και να τους πω δηδλαδή ότι θέλω το tax να μου επιστραφεί πίσω σε μετρητά επιτόπου? (δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με την κάρτα μου εκείνη την στιγμή μιας και όλη η πληρωμή θα γίνει σε μετρητά).

Θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα στο αεροδρόμιο της Αμερικής σχετικά με το tax αυτό ή με κάτι άλλο σχετικά με τα προϊόντα που θα έχω στην κατοχή μου? 
Δεν με ανησυχεί ο τελωνειακός έλεγχος εδώ καθόλου, οπότε ας το αφήσου εκτός το κομμάτι αυτό.  :Wink: 

Sorry για τις τόσες πολλές ερωτήσεις μου αλλά είμαι εντελώς πρωτάρης σε τέτοια θέματα... :Embarassed:

----------


## famous-walker

Στο κατάστημα όχι δεν θα σου δώσουν τίποτα πίσω. Θα πληρώσεις τον φόρο κανονικά και θα ζητήσεις tax return. Θα σου εκδώσουν ένα απόκομμα και με αυτό ανά χείρας θα πας στο αεροδρόμιο, ή όπου αλλού είναι, όπου αφου τους δείξεις κιόλας ότι φεύγεις θα σου επιστρέψουν το ποσό είτε τοις μετρητοίς είτε θα στο πιστώσουν στην κάρτα.

Τι πρόβλημα να έχεις; Αν θα έχεις θα είναι με το ελληνικό τελωνείο απο εκεί και έπειτα.

Βασικά δες και αυτό. Μάλλον η διαδικασία είναι πιο πολύπλοκη για ΗΠΑ. Ψάξε συγκεκριμένα για την πολιτεία από όπου θα τα αγοράσεις.

- - - Updated - - -

Οκ μάλλον από Αμερική δεν παίζει .

----------


## icsd08063

> Στο κατάστημα όχι δεν θα σου δώσουν τίποτα πίσω. Θα πληρώσεις τον φόρο κανονικά και θα ζητήσεις tax return. Θα σου εκδώσουν ένα απόκομμα και με αυτό ανά χείρας θα πας στο αεροδρόμιο, ή όπου αλλού είναι, όπου αφου τους δείξεις κιόλας ότι φεύγεις θα σου επιστρέψουν το ποσό είτε τοις μετρητοίς είτε θα στο πιστώσουν στην κάρτα.
> 
> Τι πρόβλημα να έχεις; Αν θα έχεις θα είναι με το ελληνικό τελωνείο απο εκεί και έπειτα.
> 
> Βασικά δες και αυτό. Μάλλον η διαδικασία είναι πιο πολύπλοκη για ΗΠΑ. Ψάξε συγκεκριμένα για την πολιτεία από όπου θα τα αγοράσεις.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Οκ μάλλον από Αμερική δεν παίζει .



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ πολύ για τα 150 ευρώ tax. Ok, είναι πολλά χρήματα αλλά δεν θέλω να έχω προβλήματα.
Θα το ψάξω λίγο περισσότερο για να δω τι γίνεται ακριβώς. 
Σε περίπτωση πάντως που γίνεται tax return, απλά το ζητάω από το apple store και μου το επιστρέφουν στο αεροδρόμιο χωρίς καμία άλλη ερώτηση?
Δηλαδή, στο αεροδρόμιο της Αμερικής (JFK) δεν θα με ρωτήσουν τίποτα για το macbook πχ που αγόρασα? Μόνο στην Ελλάδα όταν επιστρέψω και περάσω τελωνειακό έλεγχο?

----------


## icsd08063

Σχετικά με το Apple Education Store, γνωρίζει κάποιος αν μπορώ να το αξιοποιήσω αντί του κανονικού Apple Store, ως Έλληνας Φοιτητής?

----------


## ariadgr

> Σχετικά με το Apple Education Store, γνωρίζει κάποιος αν μπορώ να το αξιοποιήσω αντί του κανονικού Apple Store, ως Έλληνας Φοιτητής?


Δεν μπορεις.
Το κάθε educational store απευθύνεται σε φοιτητές της εκάστοτε χώρας.
Για Ελλάδα μπορείς να δεις:
http://www.isquare.gr/store/education

----------


## hmtykabatzas

Εχοντας κανει αγορες απο αμερική, φόρο δεν μου επέστρεψαν ποτέ, πληρώνεις κανονικά. Αν η πτήση σου ειναι απευθείας JFK - Athens και εχεις το macbook στο κουτι του με αποδειξεις κτλπ, πληρώνεις φόρο συνήθως (οπότε απλά βγάλτο απο το κουτί). Αν είναι με ενδιαμεση πτηση, εντός ευρωπαικής ένωσης δεν υπαρχουν φόροι τελωνείου και δεν ελεγχουν τιποτα (δεν ξερουν αν ησουν αμερικη πριν). 

*Επισης το isystems στην αθηνα συνηθως σεπτεμβρη κανει φοιτητική εκπτωση και επιπλεον σου δινει 3 χρονια εγγυηση και νομιζω με αυτον τον τροπο η τιμη πλησιαζει της αμερικής… απλά το αναφέρω γιατί η εγγύηση είναι μεγάλη υποθεση για mac...

----------


## icsd08063

> Εχοντας κανει αγορες απο αμερική, φόρο δεν μου επέστρεψαν ποτέ, πληρώνεις κανονικά. Αν η πτήση σου ειναι απευθείας JFK - Athens και εχεις το macbook στο κουτι του με αποδειξεις κτλπ, πληρώνεις φόρο συνήθως (οπότε απλά βγάλτο απο το κουτί). Αν είναι με ενδιαμεση πτηση, εντός ευρωπαικής ένωσης δεν υπαρχουν φόροι τελωνείου και δεν ελεγχουν τιποτα (δεν ξερουν αν ησουν αμερικη πριν). 
> 
> *Επισης το isystems στην αθηνα συνηθως σεπτεμβρη κανει φοιτητική εκπτωση και επιπλεον σου δινει 3 χρονια εγγυηση και νομιζω με αυτον τον τροπο η τιμη πλησιαζει της αμερικής… απλά το αναφέρω γιατί η εγγύηση είναι μεγάλη υποθεση για mac...



Καλημέρα και πάλι,

Επειδή πλησιάζει σιγά σιγά το ταξίδι και η αγορά, θα ήθελα λίγη βοήθεια από κάποιους που ξέρουν.
Όταν κάνω τα βήματα για την παραγγελία του mac, φτάνω στο σημείου του payment



Ξέρει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με το τι γίνεται ακριβώς εδώ? Π.χ. μου ζητά να βάλω αριθμό τηλεφώνου (προφανώς αμερικάνικο?) που δεν έχω..
Επίσης, σχετικά με τα στοιχεία της κάρτας τι γίνεται ακριβώς? Σου τα ζητάνε και κάνουν το charge αμέσως ή είναι ως εγγύηση και πληρώνεις στο κατάστημα κατά την παραλαβή?

----------


## zero

Γιατί δεν επικοινωνείς με την apple us να βγάλεις άκρη;

----------


## sonic

Αν σε πιάσουν στο τελωνείο την πάτησες, ειδικά με 2 ipad αντε να εξηγήσεις. Πρέπει να τα βγάλεις απο το κουτί τους.

----------


## euri

Επίσης υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να μη γίνει δεκτή η κάρτα σου στο online κατάστημα, επειδή δεν έχει εκδοθεί στις ΗΠΑ.

----------


## JOTE

βγαλτα απο το κουτια , και στειλε τα κουτια αδεια με ταχυδρομιο στο εαυτό σου στην Ελλάδα. μην εχεις και τα κουτια στις αποσκευες. , απλο ταχυδρομιο USPS δεν θα εχεις προβλημα για ειναι χαρτι μονο , οχι μπαταριες και τετοιες αηδιες

----------


## icsd08063

Καλησπέρα και πάλι,

Έχω επιστρέψει από Αμερική και να τι έγινε ακριβώς:

Αρχικά, παρήγγειλα ένα customized MacBook Pro 13" (16GB ram) με παραλαβή από το το κατάστημα της 5th ave. στην Νέα Υόρκη. Η παραγγελία έγινε μέσα από το educational store της Apple καθώς σε σχετική συνομιλία που είχα με το online chat, με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι δεν έχει σημασία αν είμαι φοιτητής στην Ευρώπη ή στην Αμερική: η έκπτωση των 100$ συνέχιζε να ισχύει. Υπολόγισα τις ημερομηνίες έτσι ώστε το laptop να είναι εκεί όταν θα ήμουν στην πόλη. Η ελληνική κάρτα μου έγινε κανονικά δεκτή και μάλιστα χρεώθηκε λίγες ημέρες πριν φτάσω στην πόλη. Μόλις έφτασα, πήγα στο κατάστημα και δείχνοντας το Mail που μου είχε έρθει λέγοντας μου ότι η παραγγελία είναι έτοιμη, πήρα το laptop και έφυγα. Δεν ρωτήθηκα ποτέ για το αν ήμουν φοιτητής ή όχι, ο τύπος που με εξυπηρέτησε μου έδωσε το MacBook και end of story.

Την περίοδο που ήμουν εκεί, ανακοινώθηκαν και τα νέα iPad. Στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου είχα σαν σκέψη την αγορά ενός iPad mini για τον αδερφό μου, εφόσον περισσέψουν χρήματα. Μόλις είδα ότι έγινε πτώση στην τιμή του iPad mini 2 κατά 100$, θεώρησα καλή ευκαιρία να το πάρω (το ίδιο και η φίλη μου  :Laughing: ). Ξαφνικά, βρέθηκα με 1 Macbook και 2 iPad στην τσάντα.

Όσο αφορά το τι έγινε στο αεροδρόμιο:

Από JFK δεν έγινε απολύτως τίποτα. Στον ενδιάμεσο σταθμό μου (καθώς η πτήση μου δεν ήταν απευθείας), δεν έγινε τίποτα καθώς απλά πέρασα διαβατηριακό έλεγχο. Στην Αθήνα, δεν έγινε τίποτα καθώς μια υπάλληλος που ήταν στον τελωνειακό έλεγχο ήταν στο γραφείο της και δεν έλεγξε κανένα επιβάτη. Τα κουτιά τα είχα μαζί μου στην βαλίτσα.

----------


## icsd08063

Και επανέρχομαι πάλι, ως νέος κάτοχος MacBook.. Αν και γνωρίζω βασικά πράγματα, χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια σας σε κάποια συγκεκριμένα θέματα που έχω:

Αρχικά, θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάποιον updated guide για optimization σε os x. 
Επίσης, χρειάζομαι κάποιες επιπλέον πληροφορίες για το swap file. Έχω 16gb ram στο mac, οπότε πιστεύω ότι είναι καλή ιδέα να μεταφέρω όλο το swipe file στην ram. Δοκίμασα κάτι που βρήκα και έχω την εντύπωση ότι πέτυχε καθώς στο memory usage του activity monitor το swap file παρέμεινε στα 0 bytes. Απλά θα ήθελα ένα πιο solid guide για αυτή την διαδικασία, αν έχει να μου προτείνει κάποιος.
Τέλος, antivirus χρησιμοποιείτε? Χρόνια χρήστης Kaspersky σε PC και το δοκίμασα σε Mac χωρίς να μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη ακόμη όμως.

----------


## sonic

Δεν είναι Windows pc, μην κάνεις τίποτα σκαλίσματα, δεν χρειάζονται.

Αν έχεις μνήμη δεν χρησιμοποιεί το swap έτσι και αλλιώς. Ούτε AV χρειάζεται, βγάλε την java, που δεν την έχει από την μάνα του και είσαι μια χαρά.

- - - Updated - - -

 Δες εδώ, χωρίς σκαλίσματα, με 8 γιγα

----------


## icsd08063

> Δεν είναι Windows pc, μην κάνεις τίποτα σκαλίσματα, δεν χρειάζονται.
> 
> Αν έχεις μνήμη δεν χρησιμοποιεί το swap έτσι και αλλιώς. Ούτε AV χρειάζεται, βγάλε την java, που δεν την έχει από την μάνα του και είσαι μια χαρά.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
>  Δες εδώ, χωρίς σκαλίσματα, με 8 γιγα



Επειδή δεν έχω αναβαθμίσει ακόμη σε Yosemite και είμαι σε Mavericks, είπα να πειραματιστώ μέσα στο ΣΚ λίγο, ακολουθώντας αυτόν τον οδηγό. Έτσι και αλλιώς έχω κατεβάσει Yosemite και θα προχωρήσω σε clean install μέσα στις επόμενες εβδομάδες, αφού πρώτα προσαρμοστώ/μάθω λίγο.
Ερώτηση στα γρήγορα: είχες κάποιο πρόβλημα με Yosemite και διάρκεια μπαταρίας (αν έχεις MacBook); Διάβασα για αρκετά σχόλια χρηστών όπου μετά την αναβάθμιση αντιμετώπισαν μειωμένη διάρκεια στην μπαταρία τους.

Από τον οδηγό, έκανα τα εξής:

*Turn off local Time Machine snapshot* (το κάνω ακόμη και στα pc μηχανήματα μου μιας και όλα τα αρχεία μου είναι πάντα σε άλλο δίσκο ενώ πάντα έχω ένα image ενός έτοιμου στημένους συστήματος - στην χειρότερη format χωρίς τον φόβο του να χάσω αρχείο όμως)

*Turn off hibernation* (επίσης το κάνω σε windows μιας και δεν το χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ το feature αυτό, πάντα κάνω shutdown το laptop όταν δεν το χρειάζομαι)

*Set noatime flag* (δεν πολύ κατάλαβα τι κάνει ακριβώς και αν έκανα καλά που το έκανα)

*Use RAM disk or HDD for temporary files* (το έκανα όπως προανάφερα ήδη αλλά χώρις να είμαι σίγουρος αν έχει γίνει σωστά..)

*Turn off sudden motion sensor* (το θεώρησα λογικό)

*Turn off hard drive sleep* (επίσης...)

*Misc Tweaks: disable waking up when lid opens*


Θεωρείς ότι έπραξα λανθασμένα κάνοντας τα παραπάνω;

----------


## sonic

Ένα θα σου πω... κουταμάρες κάνεις. το λέω ελαφρά, για να μην φάω μπαν :Laughing: 

Έχεις κουβαλήσει τις συνήθειες των windows, και κακώς σκαλίζεις.

Ειδικά το hybernate είναι το πιο μαμάτο feature. Εγώ κάνω shutdown τον υπολογιστή μια φορά το μήνα για να καθαρίσει η μνήμη και μόνο, όλες τις άλλες φορές, κλείνω το καπάκι απλά. Στα windows δεν δουλεύει, εδώ δουλεύει.

- - - Updated - - -

Α... και που κάνω shut down, είναι περισσότερο στο μυαλό μου ότι κάνω κάτι, παρά ότι όντως κάνω κάτι.

Μην ξεχνάς ότι το λειτουργικό είναι unix-οειδες, και σχεδιασμένο να τρέχει στο hardware, και εγώ όταν πήρα mac ήθελα να σκαλίσω, γιατί αυτό έκανα πάντα όταν έπαιρνα καινούργιο λαπτοπ, αλλά ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται, ΜΗΝ το κάνεις.

- - - Updated - - -

Α... και που κάνω shut down, είναι περισσότερο στο μυαλό μου ότι κάνω κάτι, παρά ότι όντως κάνω κάτι.

Μην ξεχνάς ότι το λειτουργικό είναι unix-οειδες, και σχεδιασμένο να τρέχει στο hardware, και εγώ όταν πήρα mac ήθελα να σκαλίσω, γιατί αυτό έκανα πάντα όταν έπαιρνα καινούργιο λαπτοπ, αλλά ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται, ΜΗΝ το κάνεις.

----------


## hmtykabatzas

το πηρες, το πληρωσες, σε παει βολτα μονο του και αμα το προσεχεις σου ετοιμάζει και καφέ το πρωί!Συμφωνώ ότι δεν πειράζεις κάτι...γιατί δεν χρειάζεται...

----------


## famous-walker

> Ειδικά το hybernate είναι το πιο μαμάτο feature. Εγώ κάνω shutdown τον υπολογιστή μια φορά το μήνα για να καθαρίσει η μνήμη και μόνο, όλες τις άλλες φορές, κλείνω το καπάκι απλά. Στα windows δεν δουλεύει, εδώ δουλεύει.


Εννοείται πως δουλεύει στα windows, άρα μιλάς ειδικά και όχι γενικά.

----------


## sonic

"Δουλεύει" δεν δουλεύει. Είναι λίγο στο περίπου, σίγουρα όχι όσο καλά όσο στα μακ

----------


## famous-walker

Οκ απλά δεν είναι ο κανόνας. Πχ απο τα xp ακόμα προσωπικά δεν είχα ποτέ κανένα θέμα.

----------


## sonic

Ανάλογα το hardware φαντάζομαι, σε άλλα θα λειτουργεί καλά, στο ντεσκτοπ μου λ.χ. ανάβει μόνο του, σε ένα λαπτοπ που έχει η μάνα μου, κρασάρει μετά από λίγες μέρες, οπότε αναγκαστικά σβύσε/άναψε. 

Στο μακ, ρολόι,  κλείνεις καπακί, ύπνος, ανοίγεις καπάκι, δουλεύει.

----------


## jim1900dz

Επίσης να σου ξαναπώ ότι και ο συμφορουμίτης πιο πάνω.
Το software με το hardware είναι φτιαγμένα για να δουλεύουν μαζί στο 100%, γι αυτό και ο συγχωρεμένος ο Jobs
ήθελε το macOS να δουλεύει μόνο στα μηχανάκια της εταιρίας και δεν έδωσε άδεια χρήσης λειτουργικού πουθενά.
Ήθελε η εμπειρία του κάθε χρήστη να είναι φανταστική.
Το δε λειτουργικό είναι απίστευτα ψαγμένο ( θα το ανακαλύψεις άν είσαι λίγο ψαχτήρι) και out of the box είναι 100% έτοιμο.
Μάλιστα, έχει πολλές native εφαρμογές που κάνουν πολύ περισσότερα απο όσα νομίζεις, οπότε ρώτα, ρώτα, ρώτα.
Για τελευταίο θα σου πω κάτι απο παλιά διαφήμιση, στο οποίο πιστεύω πολύ και είναι όντως φιλοσοφία της Apple (και αυτό θα το δεις με τον καιρό).
Είναι έτσι φτιαγμένα όλα ωστε να είναι εύκολα.

Think different think simple!!!  
Πίστεψε το και μην πειράζεις το μηχανάκι σου.
Απλά απόλαυσε το.

Υ.Γ. Άν ξεχάσεις τη φιλοσοφία των windows θα διευκολύνεις πολύ τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## sonic

Τελικά ακόμα σκαλίζεις ή το παράτησες το σπορ;

----------


## euri

Ενδέχεται να κάνει format  :Razz:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ενδέχεται να κάνει format




 :Razz:

----------


## icsd08063

Χεχε, εδώ είμαι ακόμη!  :Razz: 
Έπαιζα λίγο με το μαραφετι..  :Smile: 




> Ένα θα σου πω... κουταμάρες κάνεις. το λέω ελαφρά, για να μην φάω μπαν
> 
> Έχεις κουβαλήσει τις συνήθειες των windows, και κακώς σκαλίζεις.
> 
> Ειδικά το hybernate είναι το πιο μαμάτο feature. Εγώ κάνω shutdown τον υπολογιστή μια φορά το μήνα για να καθαρίσει η μνήμη και μόνο, όλες τις άλλες φορές, κλείνω το καπάκι απλά. Στα windows δεν δουλεύει, εδώ δουλεύει.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Α... και που κάνω shut down, είναι περισσότερο στο μυαλό μου ότι κάνω κάτι, παρά ότι όντως κάνω κάτι.
> ...


Ίσως κάνω κακώς που ασχολούμαι τόσο πολύ αλλά θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσεις κάτι που ίσως να μην καταλαβαίνω καλά. Από αυτά που ξέρω, το hybernate γράφει όλη την Ram στον δίσκο του συστήματος (διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος). Με 16gb Ram στο μηχάνημα μου θεωρητικά πάντα, μπορεί να γράφει κάθε μέρα 16gb στον ssd, στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων. Μέχρι τώρα, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι με μέτρια χρήση και χωρίς πολλά πολλά ανοιχτά, είμαι περίπου στα 6-7gb used ram. Μόλις σηκώσω και αλλά πράγματα που θέλω πάνω (αρκετά από VMware κτλ.), σίγουρα θα ανέβω και άλλο μιας και με το καλημέρα έχω used ram γύρω στα 3gb.
Ποιός ο λόγος να κρατήσω το hybernate ανοικτό αν είναι να έχω τόσο πολύ write στον ssd?
Δοκιμαστικά προχθές, έκανα unload τον pager daemon όποτε λογικά παπαλα και το page file.. Μέχρι τώρα όλα καλά φαίνονται..





> το πηρες, το πληρωσες, σε παει βολτα μονο του και αμα το προσεχεις σου ετοιμάζει και καφέ το πρωί!Συμφωνώ ότι δεν πειράζεις κάτι...γιατί δεν χρειάζεται...


Πατέρας: τι παραπάνω κάνει παιδί μου το πράγμα αυτό που πηρες;
Me: είναι διαφορετικό πατέρα, μπορώ εκείνο, το άλλο, το κάνει έτσι...
Πατέρας: καφέ κάνει;





> Επίσης να σου ξαναπώ ότι και ο συμφορουμίτης πιο πάνω.
> Το software με το hardware είναι φτιαγμένα για να δουλεύουν μαζί στο 100%, γι αυτό και ο συγχωρεμένος ο Jobs
> ήθελε το macOS να δουλεύει μόνο στα μηχανάκια της εταιρίας και δεν έδωσε άδεια χρήσης λειτουργικού πουθενά.
> Ήθελε η εμπειρία του κάθε χρήστη να είναι φανταστική.
> Το δε λειτουργικό είναι απίστευτα ψαγμένο ( θα το ανακαλύψεις άν είσαι λίγο ψαχτήρι) και out of the box είναι 100% έτοιμο.
> Μάλιστα, έχει πολλές native εφαρμογές που κάνουν πολύ περισσότερα απο όσα νομίζεις, οπότε ρώτα, ρώτα, ρώτα.
> Για τελευταίο θα σου πω κάτι απο παλιά διαφήμιση, στο οποίο πιστεύω πολύ και είναι όντως φιλοσοφία της Apple (και αυτό θα το δεις με τον καιρό).
> Είναι έτσι φτιαγμένα όλα ωστε να είναι εύκολα.
> 
> ...



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όντως είναι πολύ διαφορετικό και το βλέπω συνεχώς.
Έχεις να μου υποδείξεις κάποιο παράδειγμα για τις native εφαρμογές που αναφέρεις;





> 



Ακόμη όχι, περιμένω την 10.10.1 για να περάσω μια και καλή στο Yosemite  :Razz:

----------


## sonic

Δεν χαλάνε οι ssd όσο γρήγορα όσο νομίζεις, άποψη μου (που την μοιράζονται και άλλοι όπως είδες) είναι να μην παίζεις γιατί το πιο πιθανό είναι να χαλάσεις κάτι, παρά να κάνεις κάτι καλύτερο.

Από εκεί και πέρα μπορείς να κάνεις του κεφαλιού σου.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Συμφωνώ με sonic. Μην ασχολείσαι με tweeks κλπ. Πιο πιθανό είναι να σπάσεις κάτι παρά να κάνεις κάτι καλύτερο.
Επιπλέον, κάθε πότε κάνεις hybernate; Όταν κλείνεις το καπάκι λογικά το laptop πρέπει να μπαίνει σε sleep mode.
Πρέπει να το αφήσεις μέρες σε sleep mode για να τελειώσει η μπαταρία και να μπει σε hybernate.

----------


## famous-walker

> Χεχε, εδώ είμαι ακόμη! 
> Έπαιζα λίγο με το μαραφετι.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ίσως κάνω κακώς που ασχολούμαι τόσο πολύ αλλά θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσεις κάτι που ίσως να μην καταλαβαίνω καλά. Από αυτά που ξέρω, το hybernate γράφει όλη την Ram στον δίσκο του συστήματος (διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος). Με 16gb Ram στο μηχάνημα μου θεωρητικά πάντα, μπορεί να γράφει κάθε μέρα 16gb στον ssd, στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων. Μέχρι τώρα, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι με μέτρια χρήση και χωρίς πολλά πολλά ανοιχτά, είμαι περίπου στα 6-7gb used ram. Μόλις σηκώσω και αλλά πράγματα που θέλω πάνω (αρκετά από VMware κτλ.), σίγουρα θα ανέβω και άλλο μιας και με το καλημέρα έχω used ram γύρω στα 3gb.
> Ποιός ο λόγος να κρατήσω το hybernate ανοικτό αν είναι να έχω τόσο πολύ write στον ssd?


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με ssd χάνει το hibernate, εν μέρει, λόγο ύπαρξης και δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να τον φθείρεις τζάμπα.

Οπότε στο σπίτι και όσο δεν τον χρησιμοποιείς sleep, οι μνήμες τροφοδοτούνται με ρεύμα, ομοίως και για κοντινά ταξίδια και για μέχρι λίγες μέρες εκτός ρεύματος. Σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες περιπτώσεις shutdown και hibernate στις λίγες περιπτώσεις που για κάποιο λόγο έχεις πολλά προγράμματα ανοιχτά και θέλεις το μηχάνημα έτοιμο προς χρήση.

----------


## icsd08063

> Δεν χαλάνε οι ssd όσο γρήγορα όσο νομίζεις, άποψη μου (που την μοιράζονται και άλλοι όπως είδες) είναι να μην παίζεις γιατί το πιο πιθανό είναι να χαλάσεις κάτι, παρά να κάνεις κάτι καλύτερο.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα μπορείς να κάνεις του κεφαλιού σου.






> Συμφωνώ με sonic. Μην ασχολείσαι με tweeks κλπ. Πιο πιθανό είναι να σπάσεις κάτι παρά να κάνεις κάτι καλύτερο.
> Επιπλέον, κάθε πότε κάνεις hybernate; Όταν κλείνεις το καπάκι λογικά το laptop πρέπει να μπαίνει σε sleep mode.
> Πρέπει να το αφήσεις μέρες σε sleep mode για να τελειώσει η μπαταρία και να μπει σε hybernate.



Ίσως και να έχετε δίκιο. Μετά την απενεργοποίηση του page file και του hibernation, λογικά μπαίνει σε sleep mode. Βρήκα και αυτό και κατάλαβα περισσότερο το τι γίνεται ακριβώς.
Εξάλλου, αυτό θέλω. Πάντα κάνω shutdown όταν δεν χρησιμοποιώ το μηχάνημα ενώ το καπάκι το κλείνω (sleep mode εδώ σωστά :Wink:  μόνο για σύντομες διακοπές από την δουλειά (τουαλέτα κτλ).

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Πάντα κάνω shutdown όταν δεν χρησιμοποιώ το μηχάνημα ενώ το καπάκι το κλείνω (sleep mode εδώ σωστά μόνο για σύντομες διακοπές από την δουλειά (τουαλέτα κτλ).


Στο macbook air που χρησιμοποιώ τώρα.
21:15  up 19 days, 20:39, 2 users, load averages: 2.53 2.33 1.96

Δεν ξέρω τι έγινε πριν 19 μέρες και το επανεκκίνησα. Ίσως και να ήταν όταν έβαλα το Yosemite...
Με λίγα λόγια δεν τα κλείνω ποτέ τα μηχανήματά μου εκτός και αν είναι να περάσουν αρκετές μέρες χωρίς να τα χρησιμοποιήσω (π.χ. διακοπές).

----------


## hmtykabatzas

Το εχω κρατησει(macbook late2009) 6 μηνες ανοιχτο χωρις επανεκκινηση...απλα εκανε τη δουλεια του χωρις παραπονα και ναζια!!

----------


## jim1900dz

Ίσως κάνω κακώς που ασχολούμαι τόσο πολύ αλλά θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσεις κάτι που ίσως να μην καταλαβαίνω καλά. Από αυτά που ξέρω, το hybernate γράφει όλη την Ram στον δίσκο του συστήματος (διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος). Με 16gb Ram στο μηχάνημα μου θεωρητικά πάντα, μπορεί να γράφει κάθε μέρα 16gb στον ssd, στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων. Μέχρι τώρα, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι με μέτρια χρήση και χωρίς πολλά πολλά ανοιχτά, είμαι περίπου στα 6-7gb used ram. Μόλις σηκώσω και αλλά πράγματα που θέλω πάνω (αρκετά από VMware κτλ.), σίγουρα θα ανέβω και άλλο μιας και με το καλημέρα έχω used ram γύρω στα 3gb.
Ποιός ο λόγος να κρατήσω το hybernate ανοικτό αν είναι να έχω τόσο πολύ write στον ssd?


Μάλλον μπερδεύεσαι, στη ram γράφονται όλα και όχι στον σκληρό....

Επίσης μην δίνεις σημασία στο used ram, έχει τον τρόπο του να τη διαχειρίζεται το OS.
Θα σε προέτρεπα να μην κάνεις shut down το μηχανάκι παρα μόνο όταν ξέρεις οτι για μέρες χωρίς να το χρειαστείς.
Δλδ για το βράδυ που θα κοιμηθείς εφόσον δουλέψεις την επόμενη? sleep....μόνο


 Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όντως είναι πολύ διαφορετικό και το βλέπω συνεχώς.
Έχεις να μου υποδείξεις κάποιο παράδειγμα για τις native εφαρμογές που αναφέρεις;


Preview.app, προεγκατεστημένο στο OS X. Δεν χρησιμεύει μόνο για να βλέπουμε εικόνες και PDF.
Μπορούμε να παραμετροποιήσουμε όποια εικόνα θέλουμε, όπως να κάνουμε image resize!!

Ανοίγουμε την εικόνα (Cmd + O) =>Tools => Adjust Size…
so simple!!!

Πολλά πράγματα το OS X τα κάνει χωρίς την ανάγκη εφαρμογών τρίτων κατασκευαστών!


 Ακόμη όχι, περιμένω την 10.10.1 για να περάσω μια και καλή στο Yosemite  :Razz: 


Καλά κάνεις. Παλιότερα όλοι οι users αυτό κάναμε, περιμέναμε. Με την έλευση πολλών χρηστών απο τη μικρομαλακή, το μικρόβιο
του να γίνεται update όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται για να έχουμε το καινούριο λογισμικό πιο μπροστά απο τους άλλους και μάλιστα πολλές φορές
 χωρίς να έχουν βασικές γνώσεις της πλατφόρμας, τους δημιουργεί προβλήματα πέρα των νεανικών ασθενειών κάθε καινούργιου OS.
Λόγω άγνοιας δλδ.
Σε άλλο φόρουμ που γράφω σχετικά με την πλατφόρμα, δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τί προβλήμματα έχουν οι χρήστες.
80% αυτών? ούτε καν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να διαβάσουν βασικά πράγματα, τα θέλουν όλα στο πιάτο, δυστυχώς.

----------


## famous-walker

> Μάλλον μπερδεύεσαι, στη ram γράφονται όλα και όχι στον σκληρό....


Τότε τι διαφορά έχει απο το sleep;

----------


## jim1900dz

> Τότε τι διαφορά έχει απο το sleep;


Σόρρυ, λάθος μου. Κατάλαβα για sleep και όχι hibernate.

----------


## icsd08063

> Στο macbook air που χρησιμοποιώ τώρα.
> 21:15  up 19 days, 20:39, 2 users, load averages: 2.53 2.33 1.96
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι έγινε πριν 19 μέρες και το επανεκκίνησα. Ίσως και να ήταν όταν έβαλα το Yosemite...
> Με λίγα λόγια δεν τα κλείνω ποτέ τα μηχανήματά μου εκτός και αν είναι να περάσουν αρκετές μέρες χωρίς να τα χρησιμοποιήσω (π.χ. διακοπές).





> Το εχω κρατησει(macbook late2009) 6 μηνες ανοιχτο χωρις επανεκκινηση...απλα εκανε τη δουλεια του χωρις παραπονα και ναζια!!





> Επίσης μην δίνεις σημασία στο used ram, έχει τον τρόπο του να τη διαχειρίζεται το OS.
> Θα σε προέτρεπα να μην κάνεις shut down το μηχανάκι παρα μόνο όταν ξέρεις οτι για μέρες χωρίς να το χρειαστείς.
> Δλδ για το βράδυ που θα κοιμηθείς εφόσον δουλέψεις την επόμενη? sleep....μόνο


Έχω συνηθίσει να κάνω shut down όταν ξέρω ότι δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω. Οπότε μου είναι σχετικά useless το hibernation, για αυτό και θα παραμείνει κλειστό. Εξάλλου, με ssd πάνω, μου φαίνεται ήδη so fast.





> Preview.app, προεγκατεστημένο στο OS X. Δεν χρησιμεύει μόνο για να βλέπουμε εικόνες και PDF.
> Μπορούμε να παραμετροποιήσουμε όποια εικόνα θέλουμε, όπως να κάνουμε image resize!!
> 
> Ανοίγουμε την εικόνα (Cmd + O) =>Tools => Adjust Size…
> so simple!!!
> 
> Πολλά πράγματα το OS X τα κάνει χωρίς την ανάγκη εφαρμογών τρίτων κατασκευαστών!



Μιλώντας για το preview, ψάχνω εφαρμογή ανάλογη του fastone capture στα Windows. Screen capture με λίγες δυνατότητες edit και λίγο video capture. Κάποια που να γνωρίζετε?

----------


## jim1900dz

> Μιλώντας για το preview, ψάχνω εφαρμογή ανάλογη του fastone capture στα Windows. Screen capture με λίγες δυνατότητες edit και λίγο video capture. Κάποια που να γνωρίζετε?


Άν κατάλαβα καλά τί θέλεις...
Πάλι στο λειτουργικό υπάρχουν αυτά που θες.
Για εγγραφή της οθόνης χρησιμοποιείς το quick time. Γρήγορο και εύκολο στη χρήση του.
Για το screen capture(αν κατάλαβα καλά τί ακριβώς εννοείς οτι θες να κάνεις)
χρησιμοποιείς κάποιον από τους 4 τρόπους για print screen και μετά κάνεις επεξεργασία με το preview (πάλι μπροστά αυτό?? ).

----------

